# Walnut bowl



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

started work on roughing out a bowl from a black walnut log I got from a friend. I didn't expect it to look like this. any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 18, 2016)

Did the log have really wide sapwood? I've seen yard trees with wide sapwood that didn't have a distinct break between the sap and heartwood but was "banded" like yours. Just a guess. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

That's how this was, looking at the log cut in half of just looks like it is layered with dark and light waves.


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 18, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that wood, it looks fine. Why do you have to be so judgey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nothing wrong with that wood, it looks fine. Why do you have to be so judgey?


Jim I'm with ya lol. Me and my wife sat and marveled at it for a good 30 minutes last night. I've never worked with walnut that I've personally harvested before so I wasn't sure if it was common for it to look this way


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Its common knowledge that It's not uncommon for common wood to look uncommon, commonly making them uncommon.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Its common knowledge that It's not uncommon for common wood to look uncommon, commonly making them uncommon.


Clear as mud ripjack

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

You're welcome. 

And don't forget to post up what you make outa that perdy piece too....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm gonna try and finish roughing it out today and let it dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 18, 2016)

If you don't like it---could send to me??!
It'll be nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 18, 2016)

David Hill said:


> If you don't like it---could send to me??!
> It'll be nice.


You send me some money and I will send you all you want loo


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 18, 2016)

That's gonna look cool! First time I've seen that in black walnut. usually the sapwood is very clearly demarcated, but I'm from southern California so what the hell do I know about walnut trees lol...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wood density differ in the colors, as sapwood and heart typically do, or is the density consistent on it??

Definitely gonna make one beautiful bowl!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe daddy walnut waz getting busy with the lady maple next door & you got a cross breed!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Its common knowledge that It's not uncommon for common wood to look uncommon, commonly making them uncommon.


That right there is common sense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 18, 2016)

Was the tree dead or alive when cut down?? If it was standing dead for a while it may have affected the wood.


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 19, 2016)

It was alive as far as I know. It did lay in a pile for about 6 months before I got it


Spinartist said:


> Was the tree dead or alive when cut down?? If it was standing dead for a while it may have affected the wood.


----------



## Mallardman (Aug 19, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Wood density differ in the colors, as sapwood and heart typically do, or is the density consistent on it??
> 
> Definitely gonna make one beautiful bowl!


It's pretty consistent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

You discovered a new species then. You get to name it!! How's Golden Walnut or Okee's Walnutee...


----------

